# Wonderfully Incompitent Navy



## Voxy (Nov 11, 2010)

This is getting just sad.

I'm not sure of anyone's view on the military and that's not important for this one. I just luled to be honest...


----------



## Delta (Nov 11, 2010)

"Oh hi guys, just praying hide and seek wif your two birrion dorrar, state of the art aircraft carrier. Hope I not interrupting anyting."


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 12, 2010)

The Chinese felt left out. They just want some lurrrv!


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 12, 2010)

The story is three years old, though well-timed in its release.

And we all know that Chinese parts are made with such cheap labor and materials that they break beyond repair in very short order.  Don't worry, their sub fleet though once massive has since been thrown away.  :V

The only thing they've popped up in unexpected places to do since then is fire links to online "canadian" male-enhancement pharmacies.


----------



## Lapdog (Nov 12, 2010)

"I hate the Chinese. Taking our money... Taking our oil- oh, that's the English. I hate them too."


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> The story is three years old, though well-timed in its release.
> 
> And we all know that Chinese parts are made with such cheap labor and materials that they break beyond repair in very short order. Don't worry, their sub fleet though once massive has since been thrown away. :V
> 
> The only thing they've popped up in unexpected places to do since then is fire links to online "canadian" male-enhancement pharmacies.


The only sad part is, a lot of our peers think China is a weak, silly, backwards country. I've  been screaming about the red menace for years, and NOBODY LISTENED.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 13, 2010)

The Chinese deliver fried rice and beef & broccoli via submarine now?


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 13, 2010)

Even more frightening, their shipboard computer systems aren't powered by Windows.  :V


----------

